# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Дважды варёные крупы

## Варган

«Коричневый рис чаще всего дважды вареный, поэтому его нельзя использовать для приготовления кришна-прасада. Нешлифованный рис, который похож на коричневый, использовать можно. Обычно в Америке коричневый рис дважды вареный, то есть, он не подходит. Шлифованный или нешлифованный — все равно, а вот дважды вареный использовать нельзя. Дважды вареный рис считается нечистым. Рис, прожаренный на солнце, годится». 
Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Махапуруше, 17 октября 1967


А гречневая каша из коричневой гречки тоже дважды варёная?

Вот как производят коричневую гречку:




> 4. Линия по производству гречневой крупы
> 
> Линия предназначена для переработки сырой гречки в очищенную и отсортированную крупу. Производительность линии - порядка 100 тонн в день. Можно скомпоновать линию как меньшей, так и большей производительности.
> Технологический процесс включает следующие этапы - производство гречневой крупы:
> 1. Предварительная очистка
> Этап включает камнеудалительную машину (рис. 1) и сито предварительной сортировки.
> - Отпаривание
> Для более легкого отделения шелухи гречка отпаривается во вращающемся баке (рис.2). Пар производится с помощью бойлера.
> Цикл отпаривания - 1 час, в течение этого часа гречка отпаривается при температуре 130 °C, и давлении пара 0.3 МПа (~ 3 атмосферы) 
> ...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Дважды варёные крупы


А если гречку не рассматривать, как крупу? То можно спокойно дальше кушать (например, Шрила Прабхупаде готовили из гречки):

цитата: «Гречиху не надо путать с пшеном, рисом, овсом и т.д. Это не зерновая культура, а семечки дальнего родственника ревеня«

----------


## Варган

> А если гречку не рассматривать, как крупу? То можно спокойно дальше кушать (например, Шрила Прабхупаде готовили из гречки):


Мне кажется, что любые продукты, дважды приготовленные, считаются тамасичными, не только крупы.

"_69-07 Что касается замороженных овощей, они не плохи, но если они дважды вареные, их использовать нельзя. Не знаю точно, но я не думаю, что они дважды вареные. В общем, если они дважды вареные, их использовать нельзя_".  
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Упендре, 5 июля 1969)

Бывает и необработанная гречка, Шриле Прабхупаде могли готовить из неё. Где-то уже была на форуме цитата из беседы, когда преданные по просьбе Шрилы Прабхупады искали ячменное зерно для ягьи (магазины были закрыты) и обнаружили у себя в запасах необработанную гречку ("raw buckwheat").

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада иногда менял свое мнение о тех или иных продуктах.
Е.С.Шачинандана Свами писал, что в первые годы Шриле Прабхупаде подавали и шоколад и блюда из мороженных овощей, но несколько лет спустя все его указания были однозначно против этих продуктов. В теме «Шрила Прабхупада о здоровье« я еще дам эти цитаты.
Но, поскольку о гречке нет цитат, то категорично мы не можем утверждать что-то. Можно наблюдать за своим здоровьем, полезна ли гречка нам. И сделать выводы.
Мне лично гречка подходит для питания в холодное время года, все переваривается и усваивается. А пропаренный и разогретый рис - нет. Поэтому, можно просто наблюдать за влиянием продукта.

----------


## Маричка

> Е.С.Шачинандана Свами писал, что в первые годы Шриле Прабхупаде подавали и шоколад и блюда из мороженных овощей,


Чужие ошибки не повод думать что они сделаны по указанию ачарьи Прабхупады или одобрены им.
Вы можете предложить и говядину вайшнаву по незнанию но будет ли это аргументом?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А куда же пропали последние сообщения преданных?

----------


## Варган

> А куда же пропали последние сообщения преданных?


 Вероятно, из-за вчерашнего перерыва в работе форума.  :neznai: 

Интересно, на чем основывался Шрила Прабхупада, когда говорил о непригодности дважды варёных продуктов. В голову приходит только Бхагавад-гита, где Кришна говорит о том что к тамасу относится пища через 3 часа после её приготовления. Это близко к дважды варёному, но не совсем одно и то же. 
Может быть, что-то об этом есть в Хари-бхакти-виласе? 

Пока нашёл что-то похожее в аюрведическом трактате Аштанга-Хридайам, Сутрастхана, 8.38: "Пищу, содержащую траву, волосы, *повторно разогретую (ушнИ-критаМ пунаХ)*, очень горячую или пересоленную, [или] состоящую в основном из щака или авара анна следует отвергнуть" (http://ayurvedika.ru/blog/ahara-vidhi/ ).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

У меня сложилось мнение, что Шрила Прабхупада наиболее часто говорил о запрете есть подогретым именно рис. Например, тут он вылеляет именно рис, не говоря о других продуктах:

“Прабхупада сказал, что если рис не раздали горячим, то он становится бесполезным. Он сказал, что ни в коем случае нельзя подогревать остывший рис, поскольку это приводит к отравлению.“
Еще я читала, что при Прабхупаде преданные готовили из оставшихся овощей самосы.
Думаю, что, поскольку рис является крахмалистым продуктом, поэтому его строго-настрого нельзя разогревать. Может, с остальными продуктами не так критично?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

При остывании риса и других злаков образуется клейстер. Им хорошо клеить обои, но для здорового питания, конечно, это не пригодно)

----------


## Дамир

> При остывании риса и других злаков образуется клейстер. Им хорошо клеить обои, но для здорового питания, конечно, это не пригодно)


Матаджи Кастурика, как насчёт такого разогрева риса : Мы его не греем в кастрюле\на сковороде, а заливаем кипятком прямо в глубокую тарелочку. Затем вода сливается и он становится подобен свежесваренному. Такой метод тоже ядовит ?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Не знаю, Дамир прабху.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А еще есть овсяные хлопья (и другие хлопья тоже, но овсяные самые распространенные). По идее они тоже прошли термическую обработку где-то на предприятии у карми. Интересно, можно ли их Кришне предлагать...

----------


## Маричка

> Если человек с любовью и преданностью предложит Мне лист,
> цветок, плод или немного воды, Я непременно приму его подношение.
> 
> Из комментария Шрилы Прабхупады к этому стиху: “ Тот, кто хочет заниматься преданным служением Господу, чтобы очиститься и достичь цели жизни-трансцендентного любовного служения Личности Бога, должен прежде всего выяснить, чего от него хочет Господь. Тот, кто любит Кришну, всегда предлагает Ему то, чего Он желает и никогда не станет предлагать того, чего Господь не хочет или о чем не просит его. Так, Кришне нельзя предлагать мясо, рыбу и яйца. Если бы Он хотел, чтобы Ему предлагали их, то непременно сказал бы об этом. Однако Господь просит предлагать Ему листья, плоды, цветы и воду и говорит, что Он примет их. Отсюда следует, что Он никогда не примет от нас мясо, рыбу и яйца. Овощи, зерно, фрукты, молоко и вода предназначены людям в пищу Самим Господом Кришной. Любые другие продукты нельзя предлагать Господу, ибо Он никогда не примет их. Поэтому, совершая подобные подношения, мы не сможет действовать на уровне любовного преданного служения.”


Предложите фрукты или воду если не уверены в том что едите.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А еще есть овсяные хлопья (и другие хлопья тоже, но овсяные самые распространенные). По идее они тоже прошли термическую обработку где-то на предприятии у карми. Интересно, можно ли их Кришне предлагать...


В аюрведической кулинарии перед варкой рекомендуетмя предварительная обжарка круп. Шрила Прабхупада часто рекомендовал готовить из высушенных на солнце овощей. Видимо, плоха не жарка, а предварительная варка (и заморозка)

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> В аюрведической кулинарии перед варкой рекомендуетмя предварительная обжарка круп. Шрила Прабхупада часто рекомендовал готовить из высушенных на солнце овощей. Видимо, плоха не жарка, а предварительная варка (и заморозка)


Мне казалось, что проблема вообще не в способе первичной термообработки, а в том, кто это делает. То есть сознание карми уже входит в эти зерна и очистить их толком не получится.
Но если предположить, что важен именно способ, то всё равно, как указал *Варган*, гречка проходит обработку горячим паром, что в принципе равносильно варке.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Но если предположить, что важен именно способ, то всё равно, как указал Варган, гречка проходит обработку горячим паром, что в принципе равносильно варке.


в самосах тоже начинка предварительно варится, но ничего страшного не было насколько мне известно, и Прабхупада ел.

----------


## Маричка

Есть ограничение по времени.Точно не помню какое час или два.Пища должна быть свежей.В самосах это время может быть соблюдено.А гречку могут "сварить" несколько месяцев назад.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Есть ограничение по времени


а на прожарку другое время?

----------


## Варган

> а на прожарку другое время?


Обычно сухие крупы обжаривают непосредственно перед самой варкой, а не заранее.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А овощи “жарят“ на солнце для хранения. Шрила Прабхупада очень рекомендовал такой метод хранения.

----------


## Варган

> А овощи “жарят“ на солнце для хранения. Шрила Прабхупада очень рекомендовал такой метод хранения.


А можно подробнее рассказать? Как это делают и что получается из овощей в итоге?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А можно подробнее рассказать? Как это делают и что получается из овощей в итоге?


Вы уже, наверное, читали рецепты Прабхупады в этой теме: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...096#post133096
Позже еще запишу некоторые его советы в теме “Прабхупада о здоровье“.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

похоже что тонкости кулинарии очень многогранны. 
пока что я не вижу проблем с гречкой, и пропаривание воспринимаю как один из этапов обработки для более длительного хранения, а не как часть полноценной варки перед приёмом. в тем более нет цитат пока про то что коричневая гречка не годится.
коричневый рис дважды вареный вообще ни разу не видел)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Коричневый рис пропаренный мы тоже не видели.

Технология пропаривания риса такая, что рис сначала замачивают, а потом обрабатывают паром и сушат.
Гречку же пропаривают только чтобы отделить от шелухи. Есть разница на мой взгляд.
А прожаривание -не проблема, со слов Шрилы Прабхупады (из первого поста)

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Гречку же пропаривают только чтобы отделить от шелухи. Есть разница на мой взгляд


согласен

----------


## Варган

> похоже что тонкости кулинарии очень многогранны. 
> пока что я не вижу проблем с гречкой, и пропаривание воспринимаю как один из этапов обработки для более длительного хранения, а не как часть полноценной варки перед приёмом. в тем более нет цитат пока про то что коричневая гречка не годится.
> коричневый рис дважды вареный вообще ни разу не видел)


"Цикл отпаривания (гречки) - 1 час, в течение этого часа гречка отпаривается при температуре 130°C, и давлении пара 0.3 МПа (~ 3 атмосферы)".

Положите любую крупу или зерно на решётку от пароварки и поместите в бытовую скороварку, где давление даже чуть меньше и температура около 120°C, попарьте так 1 час и на выходе увидите готовую рассыпчатую кашу, сваренную на пару. Всё размочится и сварится прямо от влаги пара.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А зачем же тогда рис замачивают, если просто от пара все варится? Даже и без воды варится?- это точно?
Когда мы первый раз купили пароварку, то думали, что рис варится без воды. Но он почему-то не хотел вариться))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Лучше выбирать гречку более светлую, поскольку:

“..благодаря термической обработке гречневая крупа и приобретает такой коричневый, с различными оттенками цвет. Вообще пропарка призвана увеличить срок хранения гречки. Только здесь важно понимать, что чем более глубокую термическую обработку прошло богатое целебными свойствами зерно, тем меньше в нем осталось полезных минералов и витаминов. Поэтому желательно приобретать гречку более светлых оттенков.
Как правило, крупа, произведенная в России, проходит щадящую термическую обработку. А китайские производители, готовя товар к длительной транспортировке, где он может попасть в агрессивную влажную среду, пропаривают гречку значительно глубже.

Еще одной отличительной особенностью китайской гречки является более округлая форма зерна. Россиянка имеет более резкие, заостренные грани.“

----------


## Дмитрий_И

получается что гречку не нужно рассматривать как крупу как это было написано выше, а прожарка допустима для длительного хранения, которая и является конечным этапом технологии

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> получается что гречку не нужно рассматривать как крупу как это было написано выше, а прожарка допустима для длительного хранения, которая и является конечным этапом технологии


Кто ж ее знает, как оно на самом деле. Это мы ведь только рассуждаем, предполагаем  :doom:   :smilies:

----------


## Варган

Ну, конечно, при пропаривании гречки она не разваривается окончательно. (Но вообще гречка очень активно поглощает любую влагу, гораздо активней, чем  рис. На размачивание сухой необработанной зелёной гречки уходит 10-15 минут, она разбухает прямо на глазах. Поэтому перегретого пара будет вполне достаточно). 

Цель пропаривания - сварить зерно до полуготовности, чтобы часть крахмала превратилась в варёный клейстер, в результате этого после просушки ядро становится более прочным (сушёный клейстер гораздо прочнее необработанного крахмала) и снижается процент раздробленной крупы на этапе шелушения.

Вот цитата с одного технологического сайта: 

"При традиционной технологии *с целью упрочнения структуры ядра и снижения его дробимости* производят гидротермическую обработку зерна, заключающуюся в его пропаривании, сушке до 13,5% и охлаждении. Такой прием способствует *частичной клейстеризации крахмала, что приводит к вышеописанному эффекту [к упрочнению структуры ядра]*. Гидротермическая обработка способствует повышению общего выхода крупы на 1% , при этом выход продела (дробленой крупы) снижается в 2 раза (5% вместо 10% , получаемых при переработке гречихи без гидротермической обработки)".

----------


## Варган

> тем более нет цитат пока про то что коричневая гречка не годится.


69-03 " По поводу маринованных огурцов: *по мере возможности* мы не должны предлагать Божеству пищу, приготовленную непреданными. Мы можем принимать от них *сырые фрукты, зерно или другие сырые продукты*. Но что касается приготовления пищи, это должны делать строго только инициированные преданные. Кроме того, уксус не хорош, это тамасик, в невежестве, отвратительная пища. Так что, думаю, не стоит брать эти маринованные огурцы ".
(письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Киртанананде, 24 марта 1969)

Формулировка общая: покупать от непреданых только сырые продукты (по мере возможности), и цитат отдельно о гречке или о макаронах не требуется. Коричневая гречка, пропаренная и прожаренная непреданными, явно не относится к сырым продуктам. 

Сейчас в России нет проблем купить необработанную, так называемую "зелёную" гречку, она даже стоит не намного дороже коричневой (если закупать от 10 кг) и хранится она также годами не теряя никаких свойств. По вкусу варёная каша из зелёной гречки даже приятней, чем из коричневой. Если нужен вкус обжаренной крупы, то можно обжаривать самим перед варкой.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Цель пропаривания - сварить зерно до полуготовности, чтобы часть крахмала превратилась в варёный клейстер, в результате этого после просушки ядро становится более прочным (сушёный клейстер гораздо прочнее необработанного крахмала)


Тогда, конечно, лучше кушать зеленую гречку. Если для здоровья.
Но мы с мужем когда-то отказались от этой затеи, зеленая гречка (даже обжаренная на сковородке) совсем прям невкусная, брр...  :biggrin1:

----------


## Варган

> Тогда, конечно, лучше кушать зеленую гречку. Если для здоровья.
> Но мы с мужем когда-то отказались от этой затеи, зеленая гречка (даже обжаренная на сковородке) совсем прям невкусная, брр...


Нам одна преданная тоже говорила, что ей не понравилась каша из зелёной гречки. Но это, наверно, потому что варят кашу не по технологии В. Похлёбкина. Сваренная "по Похлёбкину", зелёная гречка сочная и вкусная. А если не по Похлёбкину, то - и коричневая в рот особо не лезет, к ней нужен соус.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

цитата Прабхупады тоже к теме:
«Бриджбаси и Ко» — не обычные бизнесмены. Они преданные. Поэтому их картины не вредны. Но даже если они и вредны, их вредное влияние нейтрализуется, поскольку мы платим за их товары. Как, например, мы покупаем на рынке множество продуктов, которые не подходят для предложения Кришне, но, поскольку мы их покупаем, предлагать их можно. (ПШП Джадурани, 15 февраля 1968)

и *по мере возможности* очень широкое понятие, в котором коричневая гречка вполне уживается, в тем более нет цитат про гречку

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Нам одна преданная тоже говорила, что ей не понравилась каша из зелёной гречки. Но это, наверно, потому что варят кашу не по технологии В. Похлёбкина. Сваренная "по Похлёбкину", зелёная гречка сочная и вкусная. А если не по Похлёбкину, то - и коричневая в рот особо не лезет, к ней нужен соус.


А вы не пробовали зеленую гречку еще?
Попробуйте, поделитесь впечатлениями)) кстати, тут недавно предлагали забрать бесплатно несколько кг.))
Мне кажется, к такой "каше" надо с рождения привыкать, это что-то особенное)

Обычная гречка 1:2 с водой варенная, приправленная настоящим, ароматным сливочным маслицем,  всегда потрясающе вкусная (и к Похлебкину не ходи)))

----------


## Ольга Ч.

я сейчас использую зеленую гречку. Мне очень нравится. Варю ее вместе с овощами и на овощном бульоне... мне нравится даже больше, чем обжаренная. По вкусу чем- то напоминает перловку.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> А вы не пробовали зеленую гречку еще?
> Попробуйте, поделитесь впечатлениями)) кстати, тут недавно предлагали забрать бесплатно несколько кг.))


Если я не ошибаюсь, *Варган* бывший сыроед, так что он на зеленой гречке собаку съел  :smilies: ))
Но Вы правы, что вкус у зеленой каши довольно странный... я вернулся на коричневую. Хотя вот может стоит попробовать таинственный "метод Похлебкина", вдруг вкусно получится.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если я не ошибаюсь, *Варган* бывший сыроед, так что он на зеленой гречке собаку съел ))
> Но Вы правы, что вкус у зеленой каши довольно странный... я вернулся на коричневую. Хотя вот может стоит попробовать таинственный "метод Похлебкина", вдруг вкусно получится.


Попробуйте, пожалуйста, Прабху, и нам отпишитесь. Вдруг, откроются новык тайны  :smilies:

----------


## Варган

> Но Вы правы, что вкус у зеленой каши довольно странный... я вернулся на коричневую. Хотя вот может стоит попробовать таинственный "метод Похлебкина", вдруг вкусно получится.


Да "метод Похлебкина" никакой не таинственный  :smilies:  Соотношение крупы и воды, как написала матаджи Кастурика - 1 к 2. Просто очень важен температурный режим кипения: бросать крупу в уже кипящую воду и первые 5 минут кипятить на самом большом огне, чтоб всё бурлило со всей мочи, это самый важный момент. Следующие 5 минут - на среднем, и затем до почти полного впитывания воды - на слабом.  

А если варить сначала на медленном или среднем огне или, не дай Бог, замочить крупу предварительно в воде, то каша получается сухая и несъедобная. 

Это всё касается как коричневой, так и зелёной гречки.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Почитала про гречку и рис, - новые знания получила) Оказывается, и в рисе, и в гречке очень много крахмала. Выходит, точно, для поддержания здоровья лучше их не подогревать  :smilies: 
Все свежее кушать, по Бхагавад-Гите.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Да "метод Похлебкина" никакой не таинственный  Соотношение крупы и воды, как написала матаджи Кастурика - 1 к 2. Просто очень важен температурный режим кипения: бросать крупу в уже кипящую воду и первые 5 минут кипятить на самом большом огне, чтоб всё бурлило со всей мочи, это самый важный момент. Следующие 5 минут - на среднем, и затем до почти полного впитывания воды - на слабом.  
> 
> А если варить сначала на медленном или среднем огне или, не дай Бог, замочить крупу предварительно в воде, то каша получается сухая и несъедобная. 
> 
> Это всё касается как коричневой, так и зелёной гречки.


У Похлебкина для всех круп правило 12. Варится 12 мин, потом с закрытой крышкой выдерживается 12 мин без огня. А варится 3 мин на сильном огне, 7 мин на среднем и 2 мин на тихом. ПОД КРЫШКОЙ. Соотношение воды и крупы только разное. Для гречки 1:1, для риса 1:1,5

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Не подойдет мне этот метод... у меня кроме коричневой гречки там еще столько же овощей, они наломают весь техпроцесс  :smilies: 
Надо будет попробовать отдельно сварить чисто гречку.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> У Похлебкина Соотношение воды и крупы только разное. Для гречки 1:1, для риса 1:1,5


Мне казалось, что Варган прабху  цитировал из книги, что соотношение гречки с водой 1:2?

Но в кастрюльке если варить сначала на сильном огне, а потом на слабеньком (варим примерно 20 мин. в пропорции 1:2) всегда толучается тоже оочень вкусно, не хуже, чем в мультиварке. Мы сравнивали.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Мне казалось, что Варган прабху  цитировал из книги, что соотношение гречки с водой 1:2?
> 
> Но в кастрюльке если варить сначала на сильном огне, а потом на слабеньком (варим примерно 20 мин. в пропорции 1:2) всегда толучается тоже оочень вкусно, не хуже, чем в мультиварке. Мы сравнивали.


Да, точно, Кастурика даси, я ошиблась.. на стакан гречки - 2 стакана воды, на стакан риса - 1,5 стакана воды. Получается гречка 1:2, рис 1:1,5

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо, Ольга :namaste:

----------


## Варган

> Не подойдет мне этот метод... у меня кроме коричневой гречки там еще столько же овощей, они наломают весь техпроцесс 
> Надо будет попробовать отдельно сварить чисто гречку.


Харе Кришна! Овощи процесс варки гречки по Похлёбкину не ломают. Нужно просто их закладывать в кастрюлю с водой в самом начале, дождаться пока вода с овощами как следует закипит и только потом засыпать крупу. И первые 5 минут поддерживать очень сильное кипение. 
На соотношение крупы и воды (1 к 2) свежие овощи никак не влияют, т.к. в них самих много воды, они ничего не впитывают в себя и почти не отдают воду. 
А вот если овощи высушенные, например какие-нибудь сушёные листья, то надо немного увеличить количество воды.

----------


## Варган

> В аюрведической кулинарии перед варкой рекомендуетмя предварительная обжарка круп. Шрила Прабхупада часто рекомендовал готовить из высушенных на солнце овощей. Видимо, плоха не жарка, а предварительная варка (и заморозка)


«Это же ужасно. Замороженные овощи – это несъедобно. Я никогда не ем замороженное…
В Индии замечательные овощи. Чтобы хранить, мы сушим их. И в них остаётся вкус. В сезон сбора урожая овощи собирают, режут и сушат на солнце. А когда не сезон, их вымачивают в воде и едят. Благодаря вымачиванию они вновь обретают свой вкус, и тогда их можно готовить»

(Шрила Прабхупада; «Трансцендентный дневник» Хари Шаури, т.5).

----------


## Кирилл 116

рис надо бурый брать или рубин.. их не подделывают.. китайцы смешивают крахмал с пластиком и продают.греет натурка)

----------


## Кирилл 116

в морозилке куча лимонов и ягод.. что с ними делать.. эх.. а че их сушить как то можно?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Гречка бывает пропареная. Темная, будто поджареная - такая, начали это указывать на упаковке.

----------


## Варган

> Гречка бывает пропареная. Темная, будто поджареная - такая, начали это указывать на упаковке.


Да, я тоже обратил внимание, что почти на всей коричневой гречке теперь стали указывать: пропаренная.

----------

